# Cherche fond d'écran !



## Steph0881 (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

je recherche un certain fond d'écran pour mon ordi. Je l'ai souvent vu sur certains forums, mais je ne suis plus capable de le retrouver. Je l'aie souvent vu, par des usagers qui postaient des photos de leurs bureau.

Sur le fond, ont peut voir des branches d'arbres (en gros plan) avec une couche de glace transparente, du genre verglas.

Si quelqun sait ou trouver ça .... merci de me donner l'information


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Tu aurais dû poser ta question ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2007)

Steph0881 a dit:


> Si quelqun sait ou trouver ça ....



Tu aimes le cassoulet ?...


----------



## Steph0881 (12 Décembre 2007)

oui très logique :rateau::rateau:

désoler je n'y avais pas penser ... si un gentil modo pourrais déplaer ?


----------



## HmJ (12 Décembre 2007)

Il y a quelque chance que tu trouves ton bonheur ici


----------



## Steph0881 (12 Décembre 2007)

J'ai déjà fait le tour du site que vous m'avez dit, mais je n'aie pas trouver ce fond d'écran. Je n'aie pas regarder partout partout, mais après une 30e de page j'ai renoncé.​


----------



## Steph0881 (23 Décembre 2007)

Trouver ! 

url du fond : http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/7034/neuronug0.jpg si cela peut intérésser certains.


----------



## HmJ (23 Décembre 2007)

Steph0881 a dit:


> Trouver !
> 
> url du fond : http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/7034/neuronug0.jpg si cela peut intérésser certains.



Sauves ! 

C'est sympa de penser a donner un retour comme ca


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Décembre 2007)

Le voici en 1920x1200.


----------



## yannosOyannos (27 Décembre 2007)

Où as-tu trouvé ces neurones ? Ils sont magnifiques ! En as-tu encore ?


----------



## Steph0881 (29 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Sauves !
> 
> C'est sympa de penser a donner un retour comme ca



Bien en fait je me dit que ça pourrait intérésser d'autres personnes


----------

